# Looking for back up driver/shoveler NORTH SHORE OF BOSTON



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Looking for a back up driver/shoveler for the North shore of Boston. Must have at least 2 years
experience. Clean driving record, and be over 21. Must have references. Must be experienced, licensed and professional. If interested please P.M. me.
Thanks SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Still Looking*

Anyone out there still looking payup


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Back Up Driver Needed*

Anyone out there still looking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P.M. ME


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Still Looking*

Still Looking If Interested P.m. Me Thanks Snowandiceman


----------



## iceyman

hey i got a ? 

r u still looking?


----------



## tls22

iceyman;564998 said:


> hey i got a ?
> 
> r u still looking?


Lol........we might have to go that far north to get snow icey........i might just pm him for work!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Still Looking*

Why dont you move to mass. And I will give you a job. payup: SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## tls22

SNOWANDICEMAN;565007 said:


> Why dont you move to mass. And I will give you a job. payup: SNOWANDICEMAN


If things get bad...im going to take a raod trip....i will pm you when i do this!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*ill be waiting*

I will be waiting for your P.M.


----------



## iceyman

that b pretty ******** but if its feb and we have no inches i will drive to canada if i have to


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

iceyman;565268 said:


> that b pretty ******** but if its feb and we have no inches i will drive to canada if i have to


just go up to tug hill in ny when the lake effect fires up and starts pounding em


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Still Looking For A Backup Driver*

Still Need A Backup Driver If Interested P.m. Me 
Thanks
Snowandiceman


----------



## chcav1218

I live in lynnfield, right on hte Peabody line, I would be interested in subbing for you. Let me know if you are interested and we can talk. 
~Chris


----------



## tls22

chcav1218;567042 said:


> I live in lynnfield, right on hte Peabody line, I would be interested in subbing for you. Let me know if you are interested and we can talk.
> ~Chris


This guy is going to be so happy!:redbounce


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Chris, Get back to me send me a P.M. with your number or I will send you my Number. Thanks SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## tls22

does this mean im out of a job?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Still Looking*

No still looking your job is safe. Ill be waiting.


----------



## chcav1218

Hey snowandiceman, I responded to you on the other board with my email and I'll leave it again here. [email protected] I realize now that I dont meet most of you're requirements, but I am very close by, right on the lynnfield/peabody/Lynn lines so we can still talk if you're interested.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Must meet requirements and be dependable. ONLY RESPOND IF YOU MEET MY REQUIREMENTS. REQUIREMENTS ARE FOUND ON MY 1ST LISTING HERE.
THANKS SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## mike33087

what kind of plowing do you do? i might be interested


----------



## tls22

mike33087;568118 said:


> what kind of plowing do you do? i might be interested


Well make sure you meet this guys requirements, he will get angry and yell if not!:realmad:


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Does Anyone Like To Work Anymore*

STILL LOOKING FOR DRIVER/SHOVELER P.M. IF INTERESTED. THANKS SNOWANDICEMANpayup


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

If your interested P.M Me and I will get back to you thanks again.
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Still looking for a driver*

Still looking for a back up driver if interested P.M. me and I will get back in touch with you are leave me a contact number THANKS SNOWANDICEMAN payup


----------



## tls22

SNOWANDICEMAN;573047 said:


> Still looking for a back up driver if interested P.M. me and I will get back in touch with you are leave me a contact number THANKS SNOWANDICEMAN payup


Someone please get this guy a back up man!


----------



## mike33087

yea but he still hasnt answered my question


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*back up driver*

Mike I am looking for a back up driver if that helps you out.
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## tls22

SNOWANDICEMAN;573626 said:


> Mike I am looking for a back up driver if that helps you out.
> SNOWANDICEMAN


LOl........i thought this was a thread about you needing a few more trucks!


----------



## mike33087

*um no*



SNOWANDICEMAN;573626 said:


> Mike I am looking for a back up driver if that helps you out.
> SNOWANDICEMAN


um not really... i understand what you want but i wanted to know what you do, and if its in one of your truck.... such as commercial lots or driveways or roads (type)


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*both commerical and driveways*

I do both commercial and driveways.
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Still Looking.
Go Patriots


----------



## chcav1218

Hey man if you're still looking in two years, and it looks that way, be sure to let me know


----------



## Michael M

WTF????


----------

